# Anyone use a different acct to not load their library to Fire



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I will be getting my own Fire today. I have been playing with my daughters Fires since i have downlaoded games and a few books for them pre Christmas. I have so many books on my Kindle 3 and many that are archived. It just would not make me happy to see them all on my Fire. There is so much else I can do on the Fire. I will add a few books on it, but I just don't want it junked up.
I think we should be able to delete items on the Fire. I accidently added a book my daughters fire that would never read. Also I viewed a show on Prime that I disliked and would not like her to see but it remains on the carausel.
Folders would be helpful even for the apps. The Parental "locks" don't stop buying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As for your daughter's Fire, you can always reset the device to factory settings to remove everything, then only download things you want to be on there.

But yes, I think the ability to be more choosy about what goes on the device would be good.

Betsy


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

When buying my hubby's kindle i had to say it was a gift so that it didn't come with all my books transferred to his. So purchase your Fire as a gift and registered it to your account after you receive it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I just read in another post that you can download the books, copy them to the PC, deregister the fire, and then sideload the books and when you register it to another account they stay on there!

Cumbersome, but a plus with the kids and then if you don't want to see all your "stuff".

(and I might have missed a step in there, it was in a posting by JetJammer - hopefully I got that screen name correct! LOL!! Ok, I will cut and paste it...)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94519.msg1467726.html#msg1467726



> Yes and no. You can register it to your account and download books onto it, but when you deregister it and reregister to another account the books go away. You CAN register it to your account, download books, copy those books onto your PC, deregister the Fire, register it to an account just for him, and then copy the books onto the Fire again from your PC. Books copied this way don't go away (the Fire seems to consider them "sideloaded" books and doesn't automatically delete them), but it's a major nuisance, and definitely bending Amazon's license rules, but it's the best thing I've come up with to make the Fire "kid friendly".


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

From another post I made shortly after getting the Fire:



> Okay, after some playing around with it, here's how they seem to work. If you register your Fire to your Amazon account, ALL books in your archive show up in the carousel and also in the book/cloud section. There's currently no way for them to not show up as long as the Fire is registered to your account (well, other than the workaround app to *hide* the carousel discussed elsewhere). You can download books to the Fire itself but once you deregister the Fire, those books disappear (unlike previous Kindles). Once you reregister the Fire, the archived books show up again and you have to redownload the books.
> 
> If you register the Fire to your account, then download the books you want, you CAN copy those books to a computer. (Be sure to copy both the Books and Covers folders.) You can then deregister the Fire, reregister it (under the original account or a different one), and copy the books back to the Fire. If you use a different account the downloaded books work fine without having to see all the archived ones of the main account.
> 
> ...


----------

